# Comment autoriser le Mac à télécharger et utiliser un logici



## micric (13 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

N'ayant plus les flux RSS sur Mail, je cherche un moyen de compenser avec "NetNewsWire", logiciel qui, paraît-il, est efficace.
Malheureusement, je l'ai téléchargé mais je ne peux lancer car j'ai la mention :

"_Impossible d'ouvrir NetNewsWire car cette app provient d'un développeur non identifié."
"Vos préférences de sécurité ne permettent que l'installation d'apps du Mac App Store et de développeurs identifiés._"

J'ai bien sûr cherché dans les préférences d'Apple store, dans Préférences systèmes etc Je n'ai trouvé nulle part comment modifier ces préférences de sécurité.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide
Micric


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 préférences système / Sécurité et confidentialité / Général : 

"Autoriser les applications téléchargées de "....

Coche : "n'importe où"

Tu peux aussi faire clic droit, ouvrir.


----------



## micric (13 Octobre 2012)

MERCI !!!
C'est super et rapide en plus !
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'ai pas vu ou pensé que ça pouvait suffire. Désolé !
En tout cas, merci et bon week-end !


----------

